# Just got a call from salesman



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

He said our new trailer outback 28bhs should be in Friday!!! I guess we are to do a walkthrough and sign papers. We are leaving on a cruise for a week so he said I could keep it ther as they put sway bars ect.... so hopefully they do it correctly, ( right California Jim?) Any way we are very excited and keep you updated!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great news! Take your time on the PDI and make sure things right. But most of all start packing 'cuz your going campin'!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Y-Guy,
Thanks and we will take our time, I probably will be asking you tips on the ladder and rail mods in the future if you dont mind.







Thanks again!!


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Congrats!

A few suggestions!!

#1-Make sure they turn on all propane appliances for you. Our outside stove was blocked by valve turned off under stove itself that we didnt know about....thank goodness for kind camping folks who helped us. Make sure they light easily after hookup.

#2-Let refrigerator and A/C/Heat run for awhile while you check out rest of trailer. Be aware of crushed heat ducts.....you can remove vents with screwdriver and look into them with flashlight...may not be issue till fresh water tank is filled.

#3-Make them test grey and black tanks by pouring water in them to dump out and make sure they are properly labeled.

#4-Turn on every light switch, fan, etc. Get the converter going and listen to radio....some radios hum or buzz loudly in some of the Outbacks only when converter fan kicks in. Bring a CD to listen too. We finally got ours repaired when I pointed the noise (they couldnt find in ours) on their floor model. Fixed by connecting directly to battery and bypassing converter.

#5-Make them connect bathroom fixtures, ie: toilet paper roller, towel rack, etc. where you want them. Normally you find them thrown in bag in bathroom closet.

#6-When checking grey tank, pour water in every sink and bathtub to make sure they drain properly.

#7-If 2005 model, they may have addressed alot of these already.

#8-Test drive in driveway or camp site close to home.

Have Fun!
Sandra sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very exciting as I can still remember.

Let me know what your P/U date is and if you still want me to take a look at your hitch before leaving. If I'm available I'll stop by. I'll be out of town too from June 29-July 1st. And then again from July 16-18. Other than that I think I'm OK.

One note in favor of Thompson's, when we bought our 28BHS they stored it there for free for 7 weeks while I poured concrete and made improvements (full hook-ups!). So they are pretty cool about that.

Good Luck!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Cats4Nat,

Thanks for the suggestions we appreciate that and will make a list.

California Jim, we will be back from our cruise on fri july 2 at Long beach, from there we are going to p/u our trailer, hopefully!I will send you a pm, thanks again!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bon Voyage'


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A CRUISE AND AN OUTBACK!

What a great month!









Where you going, what ship!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

NDJollyMon,

Ectasy, to esanada mexico, should be alot of fun!!! It will be nice to get out of this Central valley heat sunny


----------

